# Im calling on this baby monday



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I really like this cutie. Says her name is snuggles But is she PB her ears look really small. Maybe cow dog? The pup finn is SO cute too I may ask about him if she's already gone. 

Petfinder


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

She looks like she could be part rottie especially with the ears. But I'm no expect. She does have the rott markings with the smaller ears. 

Whatever she is, she's beautiful.:wub:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Rott or not she's cute I can see the shepherd in her but her tiny ears get me. Maybe its the way she's facing. And that she's still a very young pup? Lol boy is she is a (shepwiler)I bet she will be huge when she's grown.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like a cutie!


----------

